# Fee for Abridged Accounts



## cousin_borat (14 Jan 2009)

What would be the normal fee for a small business in its first year of trading to file a set of abridged accounts? Turnover small in the first year <100k, monthly books (cheque payments, purchases/invoices, etc) supplied to the accountant.

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jan 2009)

When you say abridged accounts I take that to mean the abridged (shortened) accounts which certain companies are permitted to file with the Companies Registration Office. 

Do you mean to prepare audit exempt accounts and then do all related Corporation Tax and Companies Registration Office filing ( including the abridged accounts ) . An accountant will not usually just prepare abridged accounts on their own. If you mean all of this then regardless of size, would not expect to get done for < €1,000+VAT or so.


----------



## simplyjoe (14 Jan 2009)

Depending on circumstances a set of accounts (audit exempt), corp tax return, CRO return and personal tax return assuming clean, up to date bookkeeping and little other personal income - est €800 to €1,000 plus VAT.


----------



## mirmick (14 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Depends on the work needs to be done. Is that audit exempt? If you have the clean books and the company is audit exempt then fee shouldn't be too much. I have sent you PM.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Jan 2009)

mirmick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Depends on the work needs to be done. Is that audit exempt? If you have the clean books and the company is audit exempt then fee shouldn't be too much. I have sent you PM.


 
Why not let us all have your definition of "shouldn't be too much"  for comparative purposes?


----------



## simplyjoe (15 Jan 2009)

mirmick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Depends on the work needs to be done. Is that audit exempt? If you have the clean books and the company is audit exempt then fee shouldn't be too much. I have sent you PM.


 Agreed. This is a public forum.


----------



## mirmick (15 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Why not let us all have your definition of "shouldn't be too much" for comparative purposes?


 
If its audit exempt and only abridegd accounts need to be done then 500 euro is a reasonable fee. I hope that would be sufficient "difinition" for you.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Jan 2009)

mirmick said:


> If its audit exempt and only abridegd accounts need to be done then 500 euro is a reasonable fee. I hope that would be sufficient "difinition" for you.


 
Thanks, it is. Just curious, how much for the remainder of the CRO compliance work and CT compliance work would you consider reasonable. ( my guideline, as you see from the post was for all BTW - statutory accounts, abridged accounts for CRO, CRO B1 & statutory register updating/minutes etc. & CT1) . Just interesting to see what others would be charging given the times we have.


----------



## rabbit (15 Jan 2009)

Shop around.  You should be able to get a student or someone newly qualified to do it for 100 to 150 euro, no problem.  Its not rocket science.

t


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Jan 2009)

rabbit said:


> Shop around. You should be able to get a student or someone newly qualified to do it for 100 to 150 euro, no problem. Its not rocket science.
> 
> t


 
Just make sure that they have professional indemnity insurance.. in case they make a mess of it and you end up with rejected CRO submissions, late filing fees, necessity for audit etc.etc.


----------



## billythefish (28 Feb 2009)

rabbit said:


> Shop around. You should be able to get a student or someone newly qualified to do it for 100 to 150 euro, no problem. Its not rocket science.


 
hang on. a full set of books. Bank control, debtors control, creditors control, Vat control, Paye/Prsi control, Net salaries control, directors loan accounts, Form CT1, Form B1, Form 11 for a business with turnover approx 100k and you think they can be done for 100-150?? 

yeah rabbit.... maybe in india.... I've gathered from other posts that you've made that you're not an accountant so I'm amazed at how you feel qualified to judge what we do when you don't have the experience and education necessary to make that call....


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Feb 2009)

billythefish said:


> yeah rabbit.... maybe in india.... I've gathered from other posts that you've made that you're not an accountant so I'm amazed at how you feel qualified to judge what we do when you don't have the experience and education necessary to make that call....


 
Billy . D.F.T.T.   it's what keeps him going.


----------



## billythefish (28 Feb 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Billy . D.F.T.T.  it's what keeps him going.


 
lol, cheers for the heads-up Graham


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Feb 2009)

billythefish said:


> lol, cheers for the heads-up Graham


 
ANyways don't tell me you're working on a Saturday are ye ??? Overtime...tut tut.


----------



## billythefish (28 Feb 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> ANyways don't tell me you're working on a Saturday are ye ??? Overtime...tut tut.


 
Nah, was just on the pc and said i'd have a look at what was going on..


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Feb 2009)

billythefish said:


> Nah, was just on the pc and said i'd have a look at what was going on..


 

AAM can become quite...addictive. Have a good weekend.


----------



## critical alp (1 Apr 2009)

Hi, If company is not trading and never traded with no registration changes, abridged a/c's, B1 filing, CT1 for preliminary taxes , + 0 correspodence in year = €730 net.

Is this an acceptable fee?


----------



## papervalue (1 Apr 2009)

critical alp said:


> Hi, If company is not trading and never traded with no registration changes, abridged a/c's, B1 filing, CT1 for preliminary taxes , + 0 correspodence in year = €730 net.
> 
> Is this an acceptable fee?


 
if it is that basic you could get it done cheaper. look for a discount. if totally straight forward, could get done for around 300 plus vat and filing file of 40


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Apr 2009)

Agree with Papervalue. While there is still a lot of actual paper involved, it is straightforward. ( where audit exemption is claimed ) and should not cost anywhere near as much as €730.


----------



## critical alp (1 Apr 2009)

Fortunately yes it is that easy, 
    But has refused to file until full payment is received even though I have seperate companies trading successfully under his jurisdiction for many years. Is it standard practice to refuse to file thus incuring late fee + per diem penalty after, Money is not an issue in my regard, just the demand for immediate payment prior to filing.


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Apr 2009)

If accounts are as yet well within time limit for filing and no immediate pressure by CRO then why not engage someone else to do this ? One is not tied to any accountant just because of other work.


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Apr 2009)

On a separate issue if this company has not traded and is not expected to...why not go for voluntary strike off and finish with it.


----------



## papervalue (1 Apr 2009)

critical alp said:


> Fortunately yes it is that easy,
> But has refused to file until full payment is received even though I have seperate companies trading successfully under his jurisdiction for many years. Is it standard practice to refuse to file thus incuring late fee + per diem penalty after, Money is not an issue in my regard, just the demand for immediate payment prior to filing.


 
I would not think it is standard practice. I say the majority would file before receiving payment. After years working with clients you would know who is good for it. 

If you are a good client and have always paid- I cant see how an accountant could defend letting you incur late fees in companies office till his fee is paid.

recommend you maybe get a new accountant who looks after your interest and would not let any return go late.

you would demand up front payment before filing if you have little faith the client will pay the accounts fee when due.- maybe one off job


----------



## critical alp (1 Apr 2009)

Thank you Gents, 

Advice taken onboard, thought it was a bit non standard and unprofessional.

Thanks again


----------



## simplyjoe (1 Apr 2009)

critical alp said:


> Fortunately yes it is that easy,
> But has refused to file until full payment is received even though I have seperate companies trading successfully under his jurisdiction for many years. Is it standard practice to refuse to file thus incuring late fee + per diem penalty after, Money is not an issue in my regard, just the demand for immediate payment prior to filing.


You say money is not an issue yet you are querying the fee. Since I commenced trading I have made it plain to all clients that we do not give credit. Why do you expect it? We also do not submit any returns until the return is paid or we get a committment from the directors, personally, as to when they will settle the bill. What's unprofesional about this? The client is aware of the timescale for payment at all times.


----------

